# 6 weeks, bright red bleeding but saw h'beat yesterday??



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi there.

Can someone please give me some advice

Im 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow, had an early scan yeasterday and saw a bubs with a heartbeat, right size and all is ok

Just been to the toilet and had blood- lots of watery bright red blood

Can you mis carry a day after the heart beat was seen?

im so upset i dont know what to do.

Have a scan tomo afternoon but im just so worried!

Thanks

Bendybird


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

I'm sorry you've had some bleeding, what a worry for you.

You have a scan booked so the girls there will look after you.

A lot of ladies do experience bleeding in early pregnancy and although it isn't normal it is a common problem.

Rest today and let us know how you get on



Take care x


----------

